# دورة في مهارات التخطيط



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم .... التخطيط من أكثر الصفات المميزة للمهندس و القائد الناجح .... تاليا دورة ذات مستوى جيد و فيها افكار ارجو ان تكون مفيدة ... و السلام

الجزء الاول


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

الجزء الثاني


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

الجزء الثالث و الأخير


----------



## Jaser (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## النائف (23 يوليو 2006)

جزيت خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## stahoon1 (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد أنس بلال (27 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً:15:


----------



## المطوري (27 يوليو 2006)

موضوع مهم قد ينفع من اسرف على نفسة في كيفية التخطيط المنطقي للوصول الى النتائج الجيدة متجاوزا الواقع السيئ شكرا نفع الله بجهدك غيرك سلامي


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## khaled_omar (5 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم
لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات و أشكرك على هذه الهدية و جزاك الله خير


----------



## دعيج (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وبارك الله فيك ......................


----------



## egysad (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

والله تسلم اخوي على الموضوع


----------



## الأستاذ (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا ويعطيك العافيه على هالمجهوووود الاكثر من رائع...................


----------



## م/هبة (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م .دويكات (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الدورة القيمة


----------



## oras (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## samerhameed (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Samer*

والله يا اخي انت مشكور جدا على هاية المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## doit_711 (31 أغسطس 2006)

thanKs for all things


----------



## ahmedsamra (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروان مقطري (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## غريم الريم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## a6d4ever (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*عشت*

هذه الكتب لها فائدة كبيرة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سولاف2020 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## eng_eslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## white_hair (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## dubai177 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طه المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## loved_boy (20 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks
soooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## العزيز بالله (26 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
عرض تقديمي رائع صراحة, خاصة أنه بالعربية


----------



## عبدالرحمن صباح (1 أكتوبر 2006)

من لم يخطط لحياته فهو من ضمن مخططات الاخرين 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مشاري فهد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يالحبيب تراك فكيت ازمة .:63:


----------



## yyyaamm (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر الله لك و جيد


----------



## Eng_Hisham (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## مهندس/محمد عطيه (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز/ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته- مجهود متميز فعلا، الأسلوب سهل وواضح، العرض شيق ، الماده العلميه اكثر من رائعه وبذل فيها مجهود ومتعددة المصادر، طريقة العرض اكثر من ممتازه،واسنخدام Pp جذابا ويخدم طريقة العرض والتوضيح، الأستعانه ببعض المأثورات تزيد العرض ثراءا.
انمتي من الله لك التوفيق واتمنيي اللقاء معك اكثر من مره في موضوعات اخري تميزه وربنا يوفقك للخير يارب.
وكل عام وانتم بخير
مهندس محمد عطيه


----------



## mohammed123 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

حقيقه يا بشمهندس اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع جدا جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فهد الحماد (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرآ*

شكرآ وبارك الله فيك 
:75: ​


----------



## khamis alnamani (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد السيد عزالدين (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullatif004 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانت بخير وزاد الله فى علمك وافاد بك


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اسامه عبدالمعطى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ان الله وملائكته يصلون على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل

هدية مميزة فعلا


----------



## محمد الشيحه (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## صقر بغداد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكررررررررررر


----------



## م عباس (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كتب الله لك الأجر على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## stahoon1 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو زياد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## a178r (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو معاذ (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## غريم الريم (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر الله لكم مسعاكم وسدد على الخير خطاكم


----------



## kha (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وامل المزيد 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## engr.alaa (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ما هو اهله...


----------



## waleed_636 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي على هذا المجهود الرائع 

وننتظر جديدك


----------



## ELGAMAL (24 نوفمبر 2006)

حلوة وزى العسل كمان


----------



## احمد غنيم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ماهر دعاس (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mena01234 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## جلال حسين (27 نوفمبر 2006)

والله ياخي هذا موضوع قيم ونفسي ويحلل الشخصية الحقيقية التي تعيش فيها


----------



## علي الفهد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (19 يناير 2007)

1000 شكـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ameer2468 (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا كتير اخي على هذه الملفات الهامة


----------



## Mr. Data (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## doit_711 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## abu_haneen (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجواك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (13 فبراير 2007)

eyadamk قال:


> الجزء الثالث و الأخير



بارك الله بكم على هذه الدورة اللطيفة فى محتواها والسهلة فى تقديمها 
وجزاك الله خير الثواب .


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (16 فبراير 2007)

بورك فيك فقد اعطيتنا كثيرا من المعلومات


----------



## رياض رياض (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك ، واعم بنفعها الجميع


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي الغالي ............


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (21 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الاخ اياد على معلوماته القيمة في دورة مهارات التخطيط والتي كنت انتظر مثل هذه المعلومات المهمة التي تفيدني في حياتي العملية وفي مشاريعي الهندسية في كيفية التخطيط المستقبلي ومعالجة المشاكل التي تعترضني اثناء العمل وتقييم نتيجة العمل المهاري الناجح جزاه الله خير جزاء المحسنين ولا ننساه انشاء الله في صالح الدعاء وشكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 مارس 2007)

سددالله خطاك.


----------



## زياد سيد (25 مارس 2007)

:67: 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## khaled_omar (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_a_abbas (29 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## william kamel (31 مارس 2007)

*دورة فى مهارات التخطيط*

:13: :13: :13: بارك اللة فيك ولك واعطاك الصحة والعافية-william kanel


----------



## أحمد ربيع000 (31 مارس 2007)

أريد مشاريع حقيقيه طبق فيها ماده إداره المشروعات ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## بريق (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء البديوي (5 أبريل 2007)

يسلموا هاالديات وعقبال ما ردلك ياها


----------



## طارق ابوسعيدة (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة فيك :12:


----------



## خالد الطبرى (7 أبريل 2007)

لك كل الشكر أخى الكريم


----------



## lamloum_2 (8 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الهدية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kazanova7 (9 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (10 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك على جهدك


----------



## جوده (10 أبريل 2007)

والله تسلم اخوي على الموضوع , جزاك الله الف الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إماراتي (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/حسن كامل (24 أبريل 2007)

لك خالص تحياتي ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## المستشار الصغير (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس شآمي (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

معلومات مفيدة جداً


----------



## flash moon (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابومحمد (29 أبريل 2007)

تم التحميل يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس*
* على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## عطور ليبيا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emara1955 (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك وكل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله صيامك وجميع اعمالك الخيرية


----------



## خذير (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_هبه (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشاركة رائعة


----------



## hany_kortoba (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية
اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة
وفقك اللة وننتظر المزيد​


----------



## Riyadh (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hamada_7220 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
دورة مهمة جدا
أنا كنت أخذت دورة مثلها ولكن صياغة هذه الدورة أكثر من رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود طيب تشكر علية
مجهودك واضح فى تجميع الافكار وعرضها ويتضح اكثر فى ملفات البور بوينت​


----------



## eyt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## safa aldin (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## nofal (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------

